# Best Suited Plants for Shrimp?



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

they love moss. any kind. They hide the baby shrimp, they keep growing algae and it's like another mechanical filter in your tank. i would think anything bushy is great. They pretty much cling onto any plant. Perhaps hornwort, because it is bushy, easy to grow. but maybe not the prettiest plant.

I've read somewhere that if you have hard water, you might not need to dose micros, but I do anyway and it says copper sulfate, but it's fine. I don't think it's enough to kill shrimp.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 2, 2006)

If you haven't started using the AC-20, I highly suggest taking it back and getting the AC-50. When the sponge on the filter begins to get clogged, the 20 won't be strong enough to pull enough water through it. With the larger filter, you have more power and can adjust the flow down with the sponge is clean and adjust the flow to compensate for a partially clogged intake sponge.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I second the moss endorcemnet for all of the reasons sandiegoryu mentioned and they provide food for the shrimp and shrimplets by culturing algae and microorganisms. You can also try Najas (Guppy Grass), a much faster growinf plant. Best wishes on your new tank and have fun


----------



## Jvalasek1 (Jun 28, 2006)

the AC 20 is rated to 100gph, surely that'd be enough even with a sponge for a 10 gal, don't you think?

At this point I'm pretty set on using Dwarf Hairgrass and Christmas Moss (is brighter than the Java). I"ll probably try to attach the moss to the pieces of wood or something. I have a feeling I need something else though...


----------



## Mikee (May 11, 2006)

Hm moss any kind (weeping, taiwan, java etc) you can tie it onto some driftwood or rock looks nice once it grows in and shrimp love it  for filtration id have to say sponge filter is best both for biological and mechanical and the shrimp love to eat the things off of the sponge! another reason i choose it over HOB filter is because of all the debris that gets stuck on the filter inlet since you have to cover it which can get annoying having to reach in and clean it every few days. Or a powerhead/sponge filter similar to hoppy's same thing almost but a bit better at circulation i may change my setup to powerhead/sponge filter in my 29 gal soon. Good luck!


----------



## T_om (Sep 2, 2004)

Decorate the tank any way you like. Cherry shrimp won't care, they do well with anything.

Tom


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

I had trouble with my ghosties eating the leaves off of pygmy chainswords and making holes in wisteria. This was a shrimp/snail only tank. They left the hairgrass and microswords alone. 

i started feeding them sinking fish pellets recently and theyve since left the plants alone. but now they fight over the pellets, clearly they enjoy them more than algae & plants.


----------

